# W: Forgeworld Graviton Guns x4 from the Forgeworld boarding set



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking for four (4) of the Graviton guns from this set:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SPACE-MARINE-BOARDING-ASSAULT-UPGRADE-SET.html?basket_add=1&basket_item=5276

Please PM me! Looking to buy through paypal.


----------

